# Geschwindigket Corsair Force 3 an S-Ata II OK?



## tomatoes (6. November 2011)

Hallo alle zusammen, mein erster Beitrag hier.

habe mir diese Woche online obige Festplatte gekauft.

Mein MB unterstützt nur S-Ata II, Platte ist ja aber Kompatibel. Jetzt die Frage ob mit der alles OK ist, denn ich habe folgende Werte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Vielen Dank im vorraus und schöne Grüße.

Ich habe einen AMD Phenom II x4 840, 6GB Ram.

Das Mainboard ist ein Gigabyte GA-MA78GM-S2H.
Ich meine das unterstützt nur S-ATA II.


----------



## tomatoes (7. November 2011)

Hallo,

Sagt mal ist meine Frage so blöd, schlecht formuliert oder habe ich übersehen dass so schon irgendwo anders beantwortet ist? Ich wollte doch nur wissen ob die Werte passen oder nicht.

Grüße


----------



## tomatoes (10. November 2011)

So,

ich mache hier mal munter alleine weiter.

Habe heute AS SSD nochmal laufen lassen und die Werte sind schlechter geworden. Habe auch mal ATTO laufen lassen. Kann esse in dass irgend etwas bei mir falsch eingestellt ist?

Grüße



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (10. November 2011)

Ich selber nutze keine SSD, aber eine SSD an S ATA 2.0 bringt immer noch deutlich mehr Speed wie eine herkömmliche Platte.
ich weiß es klingt blöd, aber pushen von Beiträgen ist hier nur auf dem Marktplatz nach 24h statthaft. Die Rennleitung sieht Mehrfachpostings nicht so gerne, da es einen " Bearbeiten - Button " gibt. Schon mal per Google nach einer Antwort geschaut?


----------



## tomatoes (10. November 2011)

Hallo,

Das mit dem Pushen war gar nicht wirklich nötig, da im Forum keine Aktivität war. Von daher stend mein Post sowieso auf Platz 1 
Und der Post heute war ebenfalls nicht gepusht, es gab neue Informationen. Meine Platte wurde langsamer. 

Ich habe schon google angeschmissen, jedoch habe ich mich hier mit Absicht registriert, da es ja ein Support Forum von Corsair ist. Kann ja sein dass ich ne Falsche Einstellung im Windows oder so habe.

Grüße


----------



## Seru1195 (10. November 2011)

Die Werte sind gut, die Schwankungen zu meinem Bench sind sehr klein und meiner Hat nur W7 drauf und ist frisch gelöscht und aufgesetzt.


----------



## NCphalon (11. November 2011)

Die Werte sind normal für den Controller an der S-ATA Version, Atto arbeitet mit kompressiblen Daten, mit denen der SandForce besser zurechtkommt als mit solchen inkompressiblen wie AS-SSD.


----------



## tomatoes (11. November 2011)

Hallo,

@ Seru1195
naja ich finde Deine Werte schon einiges besser als meine Werte.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (14. November 2011)

Kann unterschiedliche Systemgründe haben - so sieht die SSD sauber aus.

Musst mal schauen welches Mainboard etc. sprich Bios Updates usw.

Wenn alles passt dann mal Geräte abklemmen (Alle und schauen ob sich was ändert).


----------



## tomatoes (14. November 2011)

Hallo,

schön dass Du doch reinschaust.  

Ich habe das neueste BIOS schon auf dem Board (bei mir 12b). Werde jetzt den Rat befolgen und mal die andere Hardware abklemmen.

Grüße


----------



## Bluebeard (16. November 2011)

Nicht dafür 

okay - halte uns bitte auf dem laufenden


----------



## tomatoes (25. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

habe gerade keine wirkliche Zeit gehabt die Sachen von Bluebeard zu testen (also HArdware entfernen und umstecken) aber heute spontan meine zweite Festplatte die in Reparatur war wieder angesteckt.
Jetzt mal das Benchmark von heute. Komischerweise sind einige Werte gesunken, dafür andere gestiegen.

Ich blick da nicht durch. Werde versuche am WE mal alles ab zu klemmen.

Grüße


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bluebeard (3. Dezember 2011)

Validierte Tests sind nur mit ATTO möglich für einen Hardwarevergleich - der rest zieht Software etc. mit ein und ist nicht als Test validierbar. Daher bitte mit Atto testen!


----------

